# Non-creed based spiritual fellowship



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been considering joining one of the following: the Unitarian Church or the Quakers.

I don't know which to choose but think the Quakers seem more fun 8) . The seem to base their philosophy on principles/purposes (according to wiki), for instance:

Simplicity
Equality
Integrity

And they are into self-expression.

Has anyone else been involved in either of these or have any comments? I'd just be interested to know what people think of their philosophies and practises.

You see...although I share a lot of New Age beliefs I feel it is too exclusive, obsessed with gifts and just projecting too much into the future.

From what I understand, Quakers have been involved in the founding of a number of NPOs including Green Peace and Amnesty.

Thoughts?


----------

